# Error with taxes??



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

I just received this message from Uber? Has anyone else gotten the same thing? Thanks.



NO RESPONSE NEEDED
A message from Uber· Thanks for reaching out, Paul.

We're aware of an issue that may have impacted your tax summary. We are working to correct this issue and expect to have updated tax summaries available on February 14.

Let us know if you have any other questions or concerns in the meantime.

We appreciate your understanding.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Not me.


----------



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

I spoke with their superb (lol) customer service team and was told this is affecting all drivers, but it doesn't mean the figures are incorrect.

I clicked on the tax documents tab on their web site and found this message: "Tax forms and summaries are being updated. Please check back after the 14th of February for the latest documents."


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

funny 
deadline is the end of Jan

hey uber morons
stop worrying about robots and DO your F'in YOUR JOB!!!!


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

My 2019 yearly summary was wrong, it didn't include any trips after August. I know driveres who had the same issue, but I also know some didn't.
Hopefully it's all fixed by Friday so I can file my taxes!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

paulbernard said:


> I just received this message from Uber? Has anyone else gotten the same thing? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what you could tell, was yours accurate? I literally just filed this morning. There was nothing Noticeably wrong like other drivers have mentioned. I'm curious if the mistakes were obvious mistakes or if there could other mistakes that were not noticed.


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> From what you could tell, was yours accurate? I literally just filed this morning. There was nothing Noticeably wrong like other drivers have mentioned. I'm curious if the mistakes were obvious mistakes or if there could other mistakes that were not noticed.


On mine it was only reporting rides that I took through August, so the mileage was waaaay off and all of the $ reported was also not correct. Hopefully yours was right!


----------



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

From what I could tell, everything was accurate. 2019 was my first year Ubering, so when I got the 1099K, I was surprised to see that they include the entire amount that riders payed as my income. Then I was able to retrieve the deductions to see what I actually made. And again, everything seemed accurate.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tjuber said:


> On mine it was only reporting rides that I took through August, so the mileage was waaaay off and all of the $ reported was also not correct. Hopefully yours was right!


Mine looked okay. At least There was income in all of the monthly boxes. &#128516; Now, how accurate that income is? That might be a different story lol I'll be sure to compare Everything once they get updated


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

paulbernard said:


> From what I could tell, everything was accurate. 2019 was my first year Ubering, so when I got the 1099K, I was surprised to see that they include the entire amount that riders payed as my income. Then I was able to retrieve the deductions to see what I actually made. And again, everything seemed accurate.


Don't forget to include ALL your mileage. Uber's report only tells you how much mileage there was when you had riders in the car.


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Don't forget to include ALL your mileage. Uber's report only tells you how much mileage there was when you had riders in the car.


WRONG!
Ubers summary has ALL miles while app is online and you are accepting rides! Please stop spreading FAKE information and do your research.
It changed a few years ago.....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Unless destination Filter is on. Uber and Lyft don't count those miles. Although I still would not trust the mileage they report. Mine was significantly higher than either company stated


----------



## tjuber (Oct 26, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Unless destination Filter is on. Uber and Lyft don't count those miles. Although I still would not trust the mileage they report. Mine was significantly higher than either company stated


I agree but the people that keep repeating info that just isn't true gets annoying.....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tjuber said:


> It changed a few years ago


Not mine last year.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Not mine last year.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Well, that's certainly a welcome change.


----------



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

Going back to my original post, I just downloaded my 1099-k and it looks like the only difference from the original one in January is the way they formatted certain things (my social, their TIN, my address, etc.).

None of the actual figures changed, So it sounds like it was just a false alarm.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

paulbernard said:


> Going back to my original post, I just downloaded my 1099-k and it looks like the only difference from the original one in January is the way they formatted certain things (my social, their TIN, my address, etc.).
> 
> None of the actual figures changed, So it sounds like it was just a false alarm.


Did you notice anything wrong with yours? Did you suspect anything or did you just get the message You posted in your opening post? There are drivers who are definitely saying Their numbers are wrong or They have months that have zero income listed . so it's definitely a real thing.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

tjuber said:


> I agree but the people that keep repeating info that just isn't true gets annoying.....


Doesn't that statement contradict your statement provided in the prior post?
&#128077;&#128557;


----------



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Did you notice anything wrong with yours? Did you suspect anything or did you just get the message You posted in your opening post? There are drivers who are definitely saying Their numbers are wrong or They have months that have zero income listed . so it's definitely a real thing.


I only got the message I originally posted wherein Uber stated an error had been made. The numbers look correct. And still do. When I downloaded my 1009-k again today, the numbers were the same, but certain things (my social, their TIN, my address, etc.) were formatted slightly differently. So, with me, I think everything is in line. I, of course, can't speak for others.


----------



## tydyed2001 (Feb 17, 2020)

how does one not claim miles when you turn app off to relocate out of a bad neighborhood? i always turn off app anywhere near a ghetto hood and haul ass back to safe neighborhoods and ghetto folks never tip! your still working and using your car!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tydyed2001 said:


> how does one not claim miles when you turn app off to relocate out of a bad neighborhood? i always turn off app anywhere near a ghetto hood and haul ass back to safe neighborhoods and ghetto folks never tip! your still working and using your car!


I claim them&#129335;&#127996;


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon (Jan 18, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Unless destination Filter is on. Uber and Lyft don't count those miles. Although I still would not trust the mileage they report. Mine was significantly higher than either company stated


I have noticed when I do a trip the odometer says let's say 12.5 miles and the uber app says I drove 12 miles. I have seen this many times. I called uber about it and as usual they never do anything. I actually think they do pay you just slightly less. So they do have ingenious ways to save one way or another. If they don't pay the actual mileage to drivers imagine how much they are not actually paying and drivers will never know bc who checks the miles from uber against an odometer? I found out by chance as a rider asked me to take a slightly longer route than uber suggested so I put the odometer on zero to see how much longer it was and then saw uber still paid for what they quoted at the beginning of the ride not the actual slightly longer ride.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Unomorecomingsoon said:


> I have noticed when I do a trip the odometer says let's say 12.5 miles and the uber app says I drove 12 miles. I have seen this many times. I called uber about it and as usual they never do anything. I actually think they do pay you just slightly less. So they do have ingenious ways to save one way or another. If they don't pay the actual mileage to drivers imagine how much they are not actually paying and drivers will never know bc who checks the miles from uber against an odometer? I found out by chance as a rider asked me to take a slightly longer route than uber suggested so I put the odometer on zero to see how much longer it was and then saw uber still paid for what they quoted at the beginning of the ride not the actual slightly longer ride.


The few times I allowed my weekly earnings to go as a direct deposit, there was a fare adjustment made. so my deposit was a few dollars less than expected. When I asked them about the fare adjustment, they said the passenger complained I took a longer trip than necessary. However they picked the wrong trip to try to pull this BS with me . What they didn't know was, the passenger and I had a conversation specifically about which route to take. My thoughts were, they were remapping requests that were flagged as longer than expected and doing fare adjustments while blaming the passengers


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon (Jan 18, 2020)

tydyed2001 said:


> how does one not claim miles when you turn app off to relocate out of a bad neighborhood? i always turn off app anywhere near a ghetto hood and haul ass back to safe neighborhoods and ghetto folks never tip! your still working and using your car!


You always claim all miles driven that 's why you keep taps on your own miles never rely on uber miles. Don't u hate when the add the bridges and tunnels tolls as income??? like wtf? That's not income!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Unomorecomingsoon said:


> I have noticed when I do a trip the odometer says let's say 12.5 miles and the uber app says I drove 12 miles. I have seen this many times. I called uber about it and as usual they never do anything. I actually think they do pay you just slightly less. So they do have ingenious ways to save one way or another. If they don't pay the actual mileage to drivers imagine how much they are not actually paying and drivers will never know bc who checks the miles from uber against an odometer? I found out by chance as a rider asked me to take a slightly longer route than uber suggested so I put the odometer on zero to see how much longer it was and then saw uber still paid for what they quoted at the beginning of the ride not the actual slightly longer ride.


When I see this I put in for a fare adjustment and most of the time I get it. May take a few back and forth messages but I get it. My biggest adjustment was 4.3 miles. When you look at the trip online the line showing your route is straight instead of following the roads. Dead giveaway to check the trip and dispute it.


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon (Jan 18, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> When I see this I put in for a fare adjustment and most of the time I get it. May take a few back and forth messages but I get it. My biggest adjustment was 4.3 miles. When you look at the trip online the line showing your route is straight instead of following the roads. Dead giveaway to check the trip and dispute it.


I called uber and they said they were right, the mileage was correct bc it was done by computers and I was I guess wrong?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Unomorecomingsoon said:


> I called uber and they said they were right, the mileage was correct bc it was done by computers and I was I guess wrong?


Yeah well uber has also told me twice this week that they didn't pay me out the correct flat-rate surge because the surge literally changes from minute to minute and it depends where the passenger is requesting from. Oh and that the Surge can always change by the time we complete the trip! Ummmmm . . . no. Not with flat rate surges! Then they turn around and give me the policy on surges that states if you drive through multiple surge zones, you'll keep the highest one &#129318;&#129324;.

Bottom line . . . they LIE


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> uber has also told me twice this week...


That's because they're making it up on the spot. Just trying to get rid of you, to keep their individual numbers up. Ugh.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Unomorecomingsoon said:


> I called uber and they said they were right, the mileage was correct bc it was done by computers and I was I guess wrong?


Don't call, select the trip in the app and send a message. Also sent them a screen shot of the trip in google maps showing the correct distance. Sometimes the just pay some times they say it is correct. You have to push back when they don't pay. Sometimes it takes 2-4 messages to get paid. On message 3 I ask them to escalate it to a supervisor.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Unomorecomingsoon said:


> I have noticed when I do a trip the odometer says let's say 12.5 miles and the uber app says I drove 12 miles.





Unomorecomingsoon said:


> I called uber and they said they were right, the mileage was correct bc it was done by computers and I was I guess wrong


Its probably your odometer. If your tires are worn or a slightly different size it will have an effect on your speedometer and odometer.


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon (Jan 18, 2020)

Boca Ratman said:


> Its probably your odometer. If your tires are worn or a slightly different size it will have an effect on your speedometer and odometer.


No I think it's ur Swiss cheese brain encrusted in your odometer or speedometer!


----------



## Pollino (Mar 17, 2020)

paulbernard said:


> From what I could tell, everything was accurate. 2019 was my first year Ubering, so when I got the 1099K, I was surprised to see that they include the entire amount that riders payed as my income. Then I was able to retrieve the deductions to see what I actually made. And again, everything seemed accurate.


Is my first year with Uber and I was in the same situation (surprised) uber tells me I made like $12k , more than the amount was deposited in my bank account. How did u retrieve the deductions? I need to understand this and I hope you can help me. Thank you


----------



## paulbernard (Jan 14, 2020)

Go to drivers.uber.com and click on TAX INFORMATION. Then download your 2019 YEARLY SUMMARY.


----------

